# Getting space for a haunt



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Well I need some advice, I'm not really sure how to go about getting some space to put the haunt in this year. Parking will most likely be an issue if it's still a home haunt and we would love to expand it to another building. Those of you that have gone from home to professional could you tell me how you went about getting space for your haunt?


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

We are in the process of doing just this... There's A LOT more involved than you first might think. From fire codes, to insurance, parking, electrical... LOTS of stuff to put into consideration.

If you are serious about making this into a business, I would head over to Hauntworld's forums... There's A LOT of professional haunt owners over there and many have a lot of valuable information. Check it out at http://www.hauntworld.com/haunted_house_forums
.


----------



## Phobos (Jul 27, 2006)

I'll second that... even WITH the support of local government, there are still snags sometimes.


----------



## GoreGator (Mar 24, 2009)

The fire and city codes really put a damper on the halloween spirit. Change this, change that, no go back to the way it was....
We use very large warehouse type buildings each year, usually around 10,000-30,000 square feet. If I have a sponsor such as a civic club I can get them to get the building for free. Teardown sucks though because I usually have 6 weeks to build and 2 weeks to get it back out....Looks like I will be using an old "Goodys Clothing" store front this year or an old Office Max building. Both are in great locations....


----------

